# porter cable model 1002



## levkpt (Oct 20, 2011)

seeking guidance on the correct disassembly of 30 year old router


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Doing a quick Google search, I found these 2 sites that have a disassembled view of the router in question. You should be able to figure out how to disassemble it from the parts breakdown pic.

Toolparstdirect

Ereplacement


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Porter cable parts and service is handled by DeWalt. Common items like bearings and brushes are still available for this model.


----------

